# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Συνάντηση φίλων ιθαγενών με συζήτηση για Ασθένειες  , Διαχ. Εκτροφής , Διατροφή

## jk21

Υπαρχει η προταση για 

*Συναντηση μελων και φιλων του φορουμ , κατοχων ιθαγενών ή και φιλων αυτών

* 

με σκοπο την συζητηση μεταξυ των πανω σε θεματα Ασθενειων που ταλανιζουν αυτη την εποχη τα πουλια μας , Διαχειρισης εκτροφης στο διαστημα που εχουμε μπροστα μας μεχρι το ξεκινημα της αναπαραγωγης αλλα και θεματων που αφορουν τη διατροφη τους αυτη την εποχη .


Η προθεση ειναι να γινει το επομενο *Παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακο ( 25 εως 27 Νοεμβρίου  )* σε ημερομηνια που θα δουμε οσο δυνατον γινεται γρηγοροτερα οτι βολευει τους περισσοτερους .


Χωρος τελεσης *το αλσος Περιστεριου* στην γνωστη καφετερια που κανουμε συχνα τις εκδηλωσεις μας . 




Αν δεν συμβει κατι εκτακτο , δηλωνω προθεση να ειμαι παρων και  ανοιγω τη λιστα συμμετεχοντων 


*jk21







* ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ ακριβους ωρας και ημερομηνιας μετα απο συννενοηση με τα μελη και προστεθηκε απο το ποστ 13 και μετα ως οριστικη :

**Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου*

----------


## kostaskirki

Παρασκευη ή Σαββατο αν γινει θα μπορω να ειμαι εκει!

----------


## stefos

Σίγουρα και εγώ μέσα!!!!
Πολύ καλή κίνηση!!!! 


Οι τετ α τετ συζητήσεις είναι πάντα θετικές

----------


## amastro

Όποτε αποφασιστεί, μέσα.

----------


## jk21

Kωστα στην σκεψη για την ημερομηνια της συναντησης  , τεθηκε ως δεδομενο , οτι ισως βρεθουν ατομα απο την επαρχια στην Αθηνα εκεινες τις ημερες για καποιους διαγωνισμους συλλογων και μεσα σε αυτα ειχα στο μυαλο μου και σενα και το Σταματη .Ευχομαι να σας δουμε . Σιγουρα θα ορισθει ημερομηνια και ωρα να σας βολευει 


*
*Στεφανε η συναντηση θα γινει ακριβως για αυτο το σκοπο .Το greekbirdclub εχει αποτυχει μεχρι στιγμης , να οδηγησει τα μελη του να μιλουν ανοιχτα για δυσκολες περιοδους της εκτροφης ( ειναι χαρακτηριστικη η απουσια των περισσοτερων απο την παρουσιαση της καθημερινοτητας στην εκτροφη αυτη την εποχη )  και μεχρι αυτο να γινει , μια τετοια συναντηση σιγουρα θα βοηθησει στους αμεσους προβληματισμους αρκετων  αλλα και στο να αλλαξει αυτο που λεω στο μελλον .Το κυριοτερο θα εχουμε την ευκαρια πιο ελευθερης καταθεσης αρκετων αποψεων ...

*

1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro





*

----------


## petran

> Όποτε αποφασιστεί, μέσα.


Εσυ μην χασεις,αμεσως ,"μεσα ειμαι"

----------


## amastro

> Εσυ μην χασεις,αμεσως ,"μεσα ειμαι"


Κάτι τέτοια γράφεις και νομίζει η Κάτια ότι τα'χουμε.   :Fighting0092:

----------


## stam64

Κ γω για Σάββατο είμαι μέσα

----------


## jk21

Να εχουμε καποιες προτασεις για Σαββατο ; πρωινη ωρα ή αργα μετα τις 8 το βραδυ ; 
*
1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64





*

----------


## legendguards

Και εγω για του χρονου

----------


## kostaskirki

Η Χίος ψηφίζει Σάββατο 8 το βράδυ! !

----------


## Bullseye

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Λογικά θα είμαι κι εγω εκεί!! Η χίος λοιπόν ψηφίζει σαββάτο!

----------


## jk21

*Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου λοιπον ! 
*




*1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye*

----------


## carduelis

Ευκαιρία να δω τους Χιώτες

Παρών

----------


## mitsman

μπορουμε να το λέμε και νησιώτικη συνάντηση!!!! Η Νάξος θα ειναι εκειιιι!!!!!!
Γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

*εσυ τωρα οτι και να μου πεις ... σου μυρισε το after και λες δεν το χανω ! χαχαχαχα   Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν αφησουν οι συζυγοι των Αθηναιων , ε κατι θα τσιμπησουμε μετα πιστευω 




Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου λοιπον ! 





1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis



*

----------


## jk21

*Να και η Ναξος ... θα εχει μερες φυγει απ το νησι , αλλιως θα μας εφερνε και μεζεδες !


Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου λοιπον ! 





1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
7) mitsman*

----------


## Δήμος Δήμου

Ζηλεύω μακάρι να μπορούσα να είμαι εκεί

----------


## mitsman

:Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πάλι θα φάτε;;;
Χαχαχαχα!
Καλά να περάσετε!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Vaggstef

Μπραβο παιδια αυτο θα ηταν ωραιο να μην το εχανα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Σίγουρα και εγώ μέσα!!!!
> Πολύ καλή κίνηση!!!! 
> 
> 
> Οι τετ α τετ συζητήσεις είναι πάντα θετικές


Κοίτα να μας πριξεις εσυ πάλι με την μάσκα! :Tongue0020: 
Εκτός απροοπτου θα ειμαι εκει

----------


## jk21

*Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου λοιπον ! 





1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
7) mitsman
8) kostas karderines*

----------


## Chef 21

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα...πολύ καλη πρωτοβουλία,θα χαιρόμουν πολύ να είμαι παρών !!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Αρε τυχεροι Αθηναιοι και εγω θα ηθελα να ερθω αλλα θα ειμαι στις 6 του μηνα Αθηνα δεν μπορω να ξαναερθω σε δυο μερες.

----------


## jk21

Kριμα βρε Νικολα ...στο παρατσακ *

**Σαββατο* *βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου λοιπον ! 





1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
7) mitsman
8) kostas karderines
9) chef21*

----------


## stefos

Θα ήθελα ή συγκέντρωση να έχει την μορφή <<σεμιναρίου>> αν γίνεται με κεντρικό ομιλητή τον jk .

Να μας αναλύσει λίγο παραπάνω ειδικα το θέμα ασθένειες, και όχι μόνο.

Στην συνέχεια όποιος θέλει με σειρά να πάρει τον λόγο να μας πει ότι θέλει σχετικά με την αγαπημένη μας καρδερίνα και όχι μόνο.......


Θα μου άρεσε έτσι ή συνάντηση!

----------


## teo24

Πολυ θα ηθελα να δωσω το παρων να σας δω και να ακουσω τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σας οποτε αν ειναι για Σαββατο και δεν βγει δουλεια την οποια θα με ενημερωσουν την Παρασκευη η στην καλυτερη Πεμπτη μεσα κι εγω...

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε θα κρυβομουν πισω απο το δαχτυλο μου , αν ελεγα οτι δεν θελω να πω στην παρεα καποια πραγματα για τα προβληματα ασθενειων , ειδικα αυτη την εποχη και οχι μονο . Ομως θα ημουν το λιγοτερο ανοητος , αν ονομαζα αυτα τα πραγματα << σεμιναριο >> . Δεν ειμαι , δεν ειμαστε γιατροι αλλα θα ανταλλαξουμε (δεν θελω να αναφερθω μονο εγω στις ασθενειες ) εμπειριες αλλα και αποψεις για το θεμα .Για τα υπολοιπα θεματα , αποψη εχουμε ολοι , οπως και διαφορετικες τακτικες , συχνα επιτυχημενες στου καθενος την εκτροφη , αν και διαφορετικες .Σιγουρα υπαρχουν αντικειμενικως κρινομενα , σωστα στοιχεια που μπορει να καταληξουμε σαν κοινη βαση (σε θεματα διαχειρισης εκτροφης και διατροφης ) αλλα εχει ενδιαφερον να αναφερθουμε και σε ξεχωρες τακτικες , ισως και καποιες που αρκετοι ισως να αναφερουν πιο ευκολα σε μια off the record συζητηση και οχι εδω on line 


Απο κει και περα περι σεμιναριων και jk21 τα εχουμε αναφερει ξανα . Στο facebook εχεις λογαριασμο ... δες ποσα like υπαρχουν στις φωτο του σεμιναριου  στις ομαδες των συλλογων και ποσα εκει οπου ανεβασα συνδεσμους με θεματα εδω μεσα , οπου εξηγουνται αναλυτικα οσα αναφερθησαν στο τελευταιο σεμιναριο . Tι να τα κανω τα like στη φατσα μου; Που να βαζαμε και νεες φωτο , τωρα που χω χασει κιλα χαχαχα
Για μενα θα χε νοημα να γινονται σεμιναρια , οταν ο κοσμος διψαει να ακουσει , να συγκρινει , να αποφασισει .Δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο .Ετσι κι αλλιως τις αποψεις μου περι διατροφης , τις ξερετε ολοι εδω μεσα πανω κατω και θα εχει ενδιαφερον να ακουσουμε και των παιδιων που θα βρεθουμε εκει , ισως μαλιστα και κυριως , ακομα και καποιων που να μην ειναι ιδιαιτερα ή και καθολου ενεργοι στην παρεα .Ευελπιστω μαλιστα να δουμε και μελη που ισως δεν γνωριζουμε καθολου .*

Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου   ! 





  1) jk21
  2) kostaskirki
  3) stefos
  4) amastro
  5) stam64
  6) Βullseye
  7) carduelis
  8) mitsman
  9) kostas karderines
10) chef21
11) teo24*

----------


## stefos

Γι αυτό την λέξη <<σεμινάριο>> την βάζω σε εισαγωγικά !
Επειδή είναι περίπου.........

Για μένα καλό θα ήταν μία εισαγωγή από εσένα και στην συνέχεια να μιλήσει όποιος θέλει!
Συνήθως από τέτοιες συναντήσεις μαθαίνουμε πράγματα, όχι ότι το φόρουμ υστερεί αλλά το από <<κοντά>> είναι καλύτερα πως να το κάνουμε.

----------


## jk21

Η εισαγωγη ειναι δεδομενο να γινει , ως εκπροσωπος της διαχειρισης ετσι κι αλλιως

----------


## johnrider

εκτος απροοπτου...

----------


## jk21

*Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου ! 





1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
8) mitsman
9) kostas karderines
10) chef21
11) teo24
12) johnrider*

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Εγώ να έρθω για παρέα;

----------


## jk21

απο οτι ξερω και συ εχεις το << σαρακι >>  . Προφανως . Σε βαζω;

----------


## Μανώλης 2

> απο οτι ξερω και συ εχεις το << σαρακι >>  . Προφανως . Σε βαζω;


Εννοείται

----------


## jk21

*Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου ! 





1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
8) mitsman
9) kostas karderines
10) chef21
11) teo24
12) johnrider
13) Μανώλης 2*

----------


## Smarthunter

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα κ εγώ είμαι μέσα

----------


## jk21

*Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου ! 





1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
8) mitsman
9) kostas karderines
10) chef21
11) teo24
12) johnrider
13) Μανώλης 2
14) Smarthunter*

----------


## IscarioTis

Αν και προσφατα αρχισα με τα ιθαγενξ πουλακια και αναλογως πως θα ειμαι μεχρι το σαββατο
Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα μαλλον θα ερθω 99.99%

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου ! 





1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
8) mitsman
9) kostas karderines
10) chef21
11) teo24
12) johnrider
13) Μανώλης 2
14) Smarthunter
15) Ιscariot*

----------


## ndrosso

θα το προσπαθησω Δεν θα ηθελα να το χασω με τιποτα !!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Ευκαιρια να γνωριστουμε και απο κοντα Μιχαλη !*


Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου ! 

**





1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
8) mitsman
9) kostas karderines
10) chef21
11) teo24
12) johnrider
13) Μανώλης 2
14) Smarthunter
15) Ιscariot
16) ndrosso*

----------


## ndlns

Τα δικά μου τα καναρίνια είναι χρόνια στη χώρα... Μετράνε για ιθαγενή;  
Αν δεν σας πειράζει, λέω να περάσω για ένα καφεδάκι...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## geosit

καλησπερα, και εγω θα ερθω

----------


## jk21

Απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειμαστε παρα πολλα ατομα να εχουμε θεμα χωρου , ε  οι σκληροπυρηνικοι των ιθαγενων , ελπιζω να ανεχτουν την συμμετοχη και του Νικου αλλα και του Πετρου που ξερω οτι θα ηθελε να ειναι παρων αν η συναντηση ηταν πιο ανοιχτη . Δεν ξερω για σενα , εκεινος το χε δηλωσει σε ανυποπτη στιγμη οτι κρυφοκοιταζει τα ιθαγενη χαχαχα 

*
Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου ! 







1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
8) mitsman
9) kostas karderines
10) chef21
11) teo24
12) johnrider
13) Μανώλης 2
14) Smarthunter
15) Ιscariot
16) ndrosso
17) petran
18) ndlns
19) geosit



*

----------


## ndlns

Ευκαιρία να με πείσετε... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Η *Χιος* παντως θα εχει ισχυρη συμμετοχη !

*1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
8) mitsman
9) kostas karderines
10) chef21
11) teo24
12) johnrider
13) Μανώλης 2
14) Smarthunter
15) Ιscariot
16) ndrosso
17) petran
18) ndlns
19) geosit
*

----------


## stefos

Προσωπική άποψη.

Η συνάντηση πρέπει να είναι ανοιχτή σε όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ .

Άλλωστε αυτός είναι ο στόχος , ενασχόληση περισσότερων ατόμων με τα ιθαγενή εκτροφής   



Νικό ndlns πολύ αλοιθωριζεις προς τα γαρδελια!

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε οσο η τελικη συνθεση της παρεας , δεν αλλοιωνει το υφος της συναντησης , ειμαι συμφωνος μαζι σου . Σιγουρα μια συναντηση με θεμα τα ιθαγενη (ισως και κεντρικο ομιλιτη ) να ηταν επιτυχημενη και με το 1/4 των μελων μονο κατοχους ιθαγενων αλλα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι την ενεργο συμμετοχη τους στην συζητηση που επιζητουσα στην εναρξη της προτασης μου δεν θα την ειχαμε .Δεν θεωρω τον εαυτο μου καρδερινά και το ξερεις , ομως ξερω οτι για να τους πεισεις να συζητησουν ανοιχτα , πρεπει να μυριζει ιθαγενιλα ο τοπος τριγυρω   ::

----------


## ndlns

Στέφανε, τι να κάνω, έμπλεξα από την πρώτη φορά που ήρθα με γραβατάδες...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## petran

Εγω ,βασικα, θα ερθω για το after. ::  :cool: 

Σιγα μην ερθω, να δω εσας τους καρδεριναδες..Πουφφφ :Scared0016:  :oopseyes:  :Character0051:  :Happy0196:  :Innocent0006:  ::

----------


## MacGyver

Καλησπέρα, υπολογίζω να έρθω, δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι guest  ή θα καθίσω γιατί θα πάω με τα πιτσιρίκια στην έκθεση πρώτα και είτε θα τα κουβαλάω είτε θα πρέπει να τα γυρίσω σπίτι. 

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά να σας δω από κοντά.

----------


## jk21

Να ερθεις και να φερεις και τα παιδια .Ποσω χρονων ειναι; μηπως μπορει και ο Ανδρεας ο amastro να φερει και το Σταματη !

----------


## jk21

*Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου ! 







1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
8) mitsman
9) kostas karderines
10) chef21
11) teo24
12) johnrider
13) Μανώλης 2
14) Smarthunter
15) Ιscariot
16) ndrosso
17) petran
18) ndlns
19) geosit
20) ΜacGyver*

----------


## teo24

Δυστηχως δεν θα καταφερω να ερθω τελικα.απ τ'απογευμα το γνωριζω αλλα τωρα σχολασα.Καλα να περασετε φιλοι μου...

----------


## jk21

*Σαββατο βραδυ στις 8 στο Αλσος Περιστεριου ! 







1) jk21
2) kostaskirki
3) stefos
4) amastro
5) stam64
6) Βullseye
7) carduelis
8) mitsman
9) kostas karderines
10) chef21 
11) johnrider
12) Μανώλης 2
13) Smarthunter
14) Ιscariot
15) ndrosso
16) petran
17) ndlns
18) geosit
19) ΜacGyver*

----------


## MacGyver

Μάλλον δεν θες Δημήτρη να τα φέρω... Οι μεγάλες είναι 7 και 9 και ο μικρός 2... Πρέπει να φέρω καμιά κλούβα να τα έχω μέσα... είναι άγρια

----------


## jk21

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θελω να ερθεις και να μεινεις ! 

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι αν τελικα ερθει ο Σταματης (δεν το ξερω ) τα μεγαλυτερα θα τα εχει υπο ελεγχο ... ειναι ο μελλοντικος admin της παρεας και το χει το κουμανταρισμα ... 7 ,9 οι δικες σου ... ομορφοπαιδο εκεινο ... θα το βολεψουμε το θεμα !

----------


## petran

> Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θελω να ερθεις και να μεινεις ! 
> 
> !


Ε,καλά τωρα,το πραγμα βγαζει μάτια... :Fighting0029:  :Anim 55:  :trash: 
Αλλά λιγο τακτ ρε παιδια,τσ...τσ...τσσ  ::  ::  :rollhappy:  :Party0024:

----------


## jk21

τι λες βρε παλαβε και δεν σε ξερει ο ανθρωπος και θα σε παρει στα σοβαρα;

----------


## kostas karderines

Παιδιά δεν με βλέπω να έρχομαι ! ας είναι καλά η γαστρεντερίτιδα ! 
Πίνω τώρα baycox με cosumix μήπως και συνέλθω κάπως για να πάω αύριο στην έκθεση!

----------


## petran

> Μάλλον δεν θες Δημήτρη να τα φέρω... Οι μεγάλες είναι 7 και 9 και ο μικρός 2... Πρέπει να φέρω καμιά κλούβα να τα έχω μέσα... είναι άγρια


Νωντα,πλακα κάνω,εννοειτε ετσι;;; :bye: 




> Παιδιά δεν με βλέπω να έρχομαι ! ας είναι καλά η γαστρεντερίτιδα ! 
> Πίνω τώρα baycox με cosumix μήπως και συνέλθω κάπως για να πάω αύριο στην έκθεση!


Περστικα Κωστα,κριμα ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ  :oopseyes:  :Character0051:  :Innocent0006:

----------


## MacGyver

Εννοείται ότι δεν παρεξηγώ... τα πειράγματα είναι μες στο παιχνίδι! Ανυπομονώ να "σφαχτείτε" γαρδελάδες εναντίον καναρινάδων (άντε και σε 5Χ5 για μπάλα με τις κατάλληλες στολές)

----------


## IscarioTis

Παιδες θα σας στεναχρησω δυστηχως δεν θα ερθω δεν εχω συνελθει πληρως οποτε δεν θα το διακινδυνεύσω να ξαναγυρισει.ελπιζω να ξανακανονισουμε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Smarthunter

Εγώ έφτασα παιδιά.... σας περιμένω... :Happy0045:

----------


## ndlns

> Παιδιά δεν με βλέπω να έρχομαι ! ας είναι καλά η γαστρεντερίτιδα ! 
> Πίνω τώρα baycox με cosumix μήπως και συνέλθω κάπως για να πάω αύριο στην έκθεση!


Χαχαχα... Αν δεν σε πιάσει το baycox πάρε esb3! Μ' αρέσει που δε χάνεις το χιούμορ σου! Περαστικά!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Πολύ όμορφη βραδιά με αρκετή συμμετοχή!
Προσωπικά ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά για τις καταθέσεις απόψεων και εμπειριων καθώς και τον <<γιατρό>> του φόρουμ μας jk21 για τις γνώσεις που μας δίνει απλόχερα!

----------


## jk21

το αποδεχομαι μονο λογω των εισαγωγικων ...    :: 

Χαρηκα που ειδα καποιους νεους φιλους στις συναντησεις μας ! Τον Μιχαλη τον ndrosso , τον Γιωργο τον geosit απο την Χιο αλλα φυσικα και τους αλλους δυο χιωτες τον Κωστα και το Σταματη , που ομως ειναι γνωστοι και τακτικοι στην παρεα ηδη μεχρι τωρα , τον Νωντα τον ΜacGyver με την οικογενεια του , οσο και η εξελιξη του καιρου του χαλασε λιγο το προγραμμα και μας τον πηρε νωριτερα μακρια μας  αλλα και τον Θαναση τον Smarthunter !

Oμολογω οτι οι ασθενειες κυριως καλυψανε τον περισσοτερο χρονο της συζητησης και στην πορεια , ισως και μεσα στο Χειμωνα να διοργανωσουμε κατι παρομοιο , που ευχομαι να μην υπαρχει αναγκη να τις ξανασυζητησουμε και να καλυψουμε το χρονο με τη διατροφη (που προλαβαμε βεβαια να πουμε καποια πραγματα αλλα σιγουρα οχι οσα πρεπει ) και την προετοιμασια που θα εχουμε μπροστα μας για την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο της ανοιξης !

----------


## stefos

Ή συνάντηση δεν ολοκληρώθηκε! !!!

Έχουν μείνει ανοιχτά θέματα.................για να μαζεύεται σιγά σιγά το πηγαδακι

----------


## jk21

ας πεσει προταση ημερομηνιας και περιοχης συναντησης απο καποιον αλλο αυτη τη φορα και εδω ειμαστε !

----------


## nikolaslo

Εγω προτείνω στα Τρικαλα Κορινθιας οποια ημερομηνία θελετε ....

----------

